
Ditching My Smartphone - gamechangr
https://thefocuscourse.com/ditching-my-smartphone/
======
chewz
> Solitude Deprivation: A state in which you spend close to zero time alone
> with your own thoughts and free from the input from other minds.

Or a Blaise Pascal put it:

“All of man's problems stem from his inability to sit quietly in a room all by
himself.”

